# so new girlfriends ex is threatening me



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

to make a long story short I have been dating this girl for about a month and we have really hit it off well. Theres quite a bit of age difference between us but thats another story. Anyways she just graduated from college in Colorado and had a boyfriend up there, he is 26, that layed his hands on her so she dumped him and hauled back to Houston and was staying with her dad. He has been calling her non stop and her dads house. They blocked his number and filed a police report and are probably going to get some type of restraining order. Anyways he got a hold of me somehow and said he is coming down here and is going to "take me out". I am not really worried about the guy I am a pretty big dude and have been around the block and have a chl. She has been staying at my house about 90% of the time anyways. I am just wondering if I should make some kind of police report before this idiot shows up on my front porch and ends up in the hospital or worse. Anybody got some thoughts on the matter? Was thinking a police report would at least set some precedence if I am forced to defend myself with deadly force. The guy is still out of state, but he seems dumb enough to actually come down here. I have already warned him not to step foot on my property or business.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Police won't help. Lawyer up. Document everything. He probably won't show.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have found out it is better just to give a girl some space till she gets her ***** sorted out. I know it is tough to hear but trust me... do you really want to get in a fight or possibly shoot/kill someone (you said you have a chl) over a chick you have only known a couple of months. The prospect of love does some crazy stuff to people.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

reelthreat said:


> I have found out it is better just to give a girl some space till she gets her ***** sorted out. I know it is tough to hear but trust me... do you really want to get in a fight or possibly shoot/kill someone (you said you have a chl) over a chick you have only known a couple of months. The prospect of love does some crazy stuff to people.


Yeah, it may suck short term, but this is good advice!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

need to find out if he is on parole or has any warrents out for his punk ars.
Probally only way the police could do anything

May want to think to yourself-before you do anything stupid-You have know her 1 month
and your ready to kill for her? I can understand this guy probally has it commin, but how much do you really know about either one of them?? just my opinon
hope it all work out for you


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Well they have been seperated for five months. Obviously I don't want to do anything and I don't think its as much of an issue of doing something for her as the guy seems to be fixated on me at this point. Obviously if he shows up on my front porch regardless of the circumstances and attempts to follow through with his threat I am not going to sit on the sidelines no matter what the reason is. I can understand the opinion that I have only known her for a short period of time and can respect that aspect of it.


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

11andy11 said:


> Well they have been seperated for five months. Obviously I don't want to do anything and I don't think its as much of an issue of doing something for her as the guy seems to be fixated on me at this point. Obviously if he shows up on my front porch regardless of the circumstances and attempts to follow through with his threat I am not going to sit on the sidelines no matter what the reason is. I can understand the opinion that I have only known her for a short period of time and can respect that aspect of it.


If he is fixated on you don't threaten him and don't even talk to him, just ignore him. Whatever you do don't start a fight with this kid. He is heartbroken and just need's time to get over a loss.

5 month's is not very long. Some people jump relationship to relationship without fixing problem's in previous relationship's that carry over. Something else to consider.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

If he seems fixated on you, at the very least I would have some police report to document the threats he has made to you. That way, God forbid, should you have to defend yourself, there will be a paper trail. I agree with the others that are saying that she needs to get this ironed out, and maybe it would be best to cut the ties at least temporarily, but from the sounds of it, he is either trying to scare you off, or is intent on doing something stupid.

Get your ducks in a row now before its too late.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Think about who told him about you and why.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No matter how pretty and single she is, somebody somewhere is tired of her sh-t.
I doubt he will show


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Po Boy said:


> Think about who told him about you and why.


Good point.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

It will not last forever he will get tired of it. Don't pickup calls that are blocked. He can only harrass you from another state only if you let him. Keep off facebook and myspace for a couple weeks don't give him anything to spy on. If she is still talking to him she has not learned her lesson yet and thats not good for you...


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

She`s probably 22-24 and he`26 . They both probably need some more growing up.
You might be wanting something that you`ll end up dropping like a hot potato once
you get to know her. Anytime a relationship ends, baggage comes with it.
You never know, she may be talking to him on the side every once
in a while. There`s more to the story -- somewhere.

I also can`t believe I responded to this thread, I`m a grown man not Dear Abby. Guess I`m
slipping in my old age.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Remember the soccer coach who was punched and killed by a guy and his so called "ex" wife stand by him at the end? Learn more about the woman first and don't let soft stories blind you.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

dont worry about the punk. if he has to beat up on a girl,hes a chump,plan and simple. he aint going to drive 1000 miles to get his butt kicked.


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Send him Gas Money...


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

WhiteStar said:


> Send him Gas Money...


That's funny right there.

On a serious note though, I agree that something is up and she is part of the equation. I've been there done that, had a girl's ex come visit till he saw the end of a .45, then he changed directions. Got rid of him and the girl.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

File a police report


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

Listen to PO Boy's advice.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

The words of Roy D. Mercer how big a fellow are you !!!!!!!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Po Boy said:


> Think about who told him about you and why.


No kiddn!


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

Po Boy said:


> Think about who told him about you and why.


X2


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Po Boy said:


> Think about who told him about you and why.


x10. Excellent point. Green


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Po Boy said:


> Think about who told him about you and why.


x2


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

She was probably his first and she was real good to him. Just sayin'. I would tell him she is good to you also.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Life is too short to put up with that kind of hassle (police, lawyer,him, etc). Why put yourself through all that. Cut the ties for like others have said.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got a friend playing the same game and what i suggested to blow her off and he aint going to do it and ill bet you wont either so good luck to you and him to deal with what happens down the line, lifes to short for all that drama stuff to me. ohh, and his excuse was how fine she looked, only difference is he already has a fine one he is living with and the hassles are with the girlfriend# 2 , he will probably end up with none, then he starts talking about a 3rd, thats when i said f that, i dont even wanna hear anymore


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Cut your ties and move on.. Why put yourself through all that drama..Like Jay Z says I have 99 problems and a b!tch aint one. There will be another one around the corner. Her problems will turn into your problems. Next thing you know its all your life consist of


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Buy a digital recorder and a small mike. Record the next call, take the recording to the cops and file a report. Give them all of the info you have on they guy and they may file chargers on him depending on what he says. If he shows up, take care of your business and make sure he does not have the capacity or ability to carry out his threat. You will be free and clear because he obliviously intended on doing what he said because he came all the way down from Colorado and found you. You will be on solid ground.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Explain the Texas gun laws to him & then if he does show up, do what you need to do.

While your "GF" probably did tell him about you, I would focus on the fact that he's threatening you, not her. In today's screwed up world, he may actually be stupid enough to try something & pay you a visit. If he left at 1500 yesterday, he could be at your door right about now... I'd keep one in the chamber if I was you...

I personally don't take threats lightly.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

If there are no kids involved, and if she's worth it - just ignore him ... prepare a cya file on his threats, emails, phone calls (get a record of calls off your bill). Notify the authorities if need be (should he say he'll "be there in 12 hours" ... keep a lawyer on call ... and just sit back and drink beer.

He's not THAT dumb, they never are ...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Just a word of caution, get a picture of Mr. Bad Guy and know what he looks like in the event he did make the trip. Get one to the local Law as well. Guy is making threats. Have it on record.

Better to have that knowledge.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Girlfriend, money, property, card game, road rage....whatever. A threat is a threat. Do what you have to do to keep yourself safe. Don't make rebuttal threats, just let him know in no uncertain terms he doesn't have a leg to stand on, and it's best if he just moves on. A restraining order would be a good start.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

And you haven't called the police where he lives, & filed a report with your local police on this guy for making a terroristic threat yet because __________.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Police won't help. Lawyer up. Document everything. He probably won't show.


...I agree,the less you speak of this on the net the better.
Hope you get this situation resolved my friend.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> And you haven't called the police where he lives, & filed a report with your local police on this guy for making a terroristic threat yet because __________.


Yes and..file a report with the Law!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

women sure are a pain in the ***.


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

talk about a lot of baggage


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Po Boy said:


> Think about who told him about you and why.


You sir are wise beyond your years!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You have recieved some very good advice here IMO. The question is, did you really want good advice and are you going to pay attention to it?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Po Boy said:


> Think about who told him about you and why.


x1000 Take it from a female, I know this game. Tryin to make the ex jealous, make sure he knows that he screwed up and she is with someone else now. Make him crazy about it on purpose just to get a reaction out of him....oh the joys of being a TEENAGER.

Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> And you haven't called the police where he lives, & filed a report with your local police on this guy for making a terroristic threat yet because __________.


Well because I am not sure exactly were he is. He may be in Nebraska. I just got out of a long term relationship so this ain't real serious, I am just having a good time and we happen to have hit it off pretty well. I just don't take kindly to being threatened no matter the circumstances. Thanks for the advise alot of good suggestions.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

seems to me she created this problem for you are he would not even know who you are . she just might be one of those that like guys fighting over her or she thinks you so big an she hates him so much that she just wants his *** kicked an trying to use you to do it . there is no fair fist to fist fighting now days . shes is probley playing you both for her benifet id say dump her . she is like a cup with a hole in it cant hold water or he would never even know who you are .


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

6 months ago you started a thread that your Wife was banging (your words) some guy and you needed a divorce lawyer.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=298850



11andy11 said:


> well, I told her if she wants contested divorce all the money will go to the lawyers. *Her new man threatened me* and I think she has taken my son around him. Hes 21 and is a pot dealer and lives with his mom and dad. My wife is 35. I wish her the best of luck with him. Its sad really. Not worried about the threat. I am six five 200lbs. Hes 150lbs wet. He has no clue whats gonna go down.


Threatened twice in 6 months? Coincidence?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Be careful- I've been through this before. Also, I know you are looking for answers, but I'm wondering, and this is just a hypothetical man, not knocking you at all here- could this be premeditated, meaning, you come on here and say you're ready for him, you have your CHL, etc? 

Just wondering as I dont want you to get in any trouble with this loser. Hope it works out, ex's are a pita.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JJGold said:


> 6 months ago you started a thread that your Wife was banging (your words) some guy and you needed a divorce lawyer.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=298850
> 
> Threatened twice in 6 months? Coincidence?


Considering "what happened" 6 months ago, you probably should have kept that thought to yourself ... that's kinda low rent there bud.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I had something very similar happen a while back when i was living in Austin. I had been dating a girl for around 6 years, through highschool and college. Hispanic girl that was smoking hot, and a handful...

Found out she was cheating on me with some big shot exec guy in her new job. Well she never told him about me, so he found out about me around the same time, and assumed she was cheating on him, with me. Long story short, she warned me about him, and his "ways to find out about me and my family" etc...I was so fired up i was welcoming a visit from this douche. (hindsite, how stupid to let a female do that to me).

Anyway, the guy threatened me through her, and i did the same. He eventually got my number (hrrmmm..wonder how that happened). I invited him to bring it, yet he never did.

Long story short, chances are slim he makes good on his promises. Most guys just want to avenge whatever wrong they feel has been done to them, but it isnt in anyones best interest to follow through with it and ruin someone or both people's lives.

bottom BOTTOM line is....females arent worth that kind of drama. Try and squash it early, if it cant be squashed, move on and let her deal with this creep. Sometimes just talking to the other guy, calmly and collected could resolve the issue. Let him know where you, and she stand. Let him know the contact must cease if it doesnt, to inform YOU. Let her know the same, and if she cant break it off...c'est la vie


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> x1000 Take it from a female, I know this game. Tryin to make the ex jealous, make sure he knows that he screwed up and she is with someone else now. Make him crazy about it on purpose just to get a reaction out of him....oh the joys of being a TEENAGER.
> 
> Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt


Ding, ding, ding, ding!! We have a winner!!!

Its sure appears that you're being played for a pawn in a game of cat and mouse. Whether she wants him back or not is irrelevant --- she still wants to make him squirm and you are her ticket to do that. Sounds like she is playing high school games ... let her grow up a little then decide if you want to date her.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> x1000 Take it from a female, I know this game. Tryin to make the ex jealous, make sure he knows that he screwed up and she is with someone else now. Make him crazy about it on purpose just to get a reaction out of him....oh the joys of being a TEENAGER.
> 
> Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt


Exactly. AFter a year or two removed from my situation, this is exactly where it started. I wasnt giving her enough attention (allegedly) and she was using mr big shot to show me what i was missing...  That and Mr big shot was showering her with gifts and money, and i was a broke college kid still.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

dont worry about the guy who calls to talk sh*$ if he was serious he would just show up. come on if i wanted to come after you im not going to give you warning im just going to do it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Yams said:


> Exactly. AFter a year or two removed from my situation, this is exactly where it started. I wasnt giving her enough attention (allegedly) and she was using mr big shot to show me what i was missing...  That and Mr big shot was showering her with gifts and money, and i was a broke college kid still.


 lol,


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Kick Wally and the Beaver to the curb and keep on steppin.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I didn't read all of the responses but man oh man I can tell you one thing, there are MANY, MANY other women out there. Run fast, 11and11, RUN REALLY FAST from her and don't look back.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Most people that hit women have a reason. Not saying a woman should ever be hit but ask her why he hit her and then watch her lie. 
Another observation is you have gotten desperate. To put up with this BS you have to need something from her.
One more...you said that he wants to"take you out" Go put your crocks on and get a nice new dress and when he shows up take him out dancing. Maybe he went gay on her. I mean he asked to take you out.
Also a big guy like you carries a gun around to do his business?...the big guys usually don't need a gun to take care of business unless their covered with tattoos. Then the only reason they need one is because of punks that are too scared to fight and are packing. I punk like him needs a baseball bat to the back of the head way before he needs a bullet between the eyes. Get a little cheap satisfaction you big 200 lbr. You shoot this dip and you better have a nice savings account for your attorney to draw from even if you are in the right. 
I say let him take you out though...who knows you might like it! 

Biggie


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Explain the Texas gun laws to him & then if he does show up, do what you need to do.
> 
> While your "GF" probably did tell him about you, I would focus on the fact that he's threatening you, not her. In today's screwed up world, he may actually be stupid enough to try something & pay you a visit. If he left at 1500 yesterday, he could be at your door right about now... I'd keep one in the chamber if I was you...
> 
> I personally don't take threats lightly.


WR, you dont take anything lightly, do you? this punk aint doing more then bumping his guns. i would not worry about the IDIOT. i would be questioning the new GF as to why shes running her mouth about a new BF???


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

You fell in love with a mere Child in 1 month..... Step back and take a look at the Bigger piktur!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Let's see some pics to determine the worth...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

This really hits home for me and I am so very cautious because of it now and reading this thread has the hair on the back of my neck standing up. This is probably the worst case scenario, which happened to me... 

Some of you know the full story but I had my GF taken from me by a jealous ex that felt the need to end both of their lives. This was early on in our relationship only a few montsh in. He shot her & then killed himself, no provocation nothing inside her APT with her roommates in the other room. Be so very careful, people are just nuts today!! Express to her the need to keep her distance from that guy & you as well. The pain it can cause is not something I'd wish on anyone and has taken me some years to get over.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> Let's see some pics to determine the worth...


we like pics of HOT chicks!:an6::an6::an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Its your life do what you want. I doubt this dude is going to come down all the way from Colorado. Dont be shocked when you wake up one day and she is gone. I am willing to bet she ends back up with him. Its all she knows and thinks its normal for guys to do that. Cut your ties before you get involved anymore. This is just bringing unneeded stress to your life. So why deal with it if you dont have to. People can give you all their opinions they want but you have to be the one to burst the bubble your in and know when it is enough. Good Luck


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Andy - Life is too short to fish in crazy waters.... Go dangle your bait in another bay.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

WestEndAngler said:


> This really hits home for me and I am so very cautious because of it now and reading this thread has the hair on the back of my neck standing up. This is probably the worst case scenario, which happened to me...
> 
> Some of you know the full story but I had my GF taken from me by a jealous ex that felt the need to end both of their lives. This was early on in our relationship only a few montsh in. He shot her & then killed himself, no provocation nothing inside her APT with her roommates in the other room. Be so very careful, people are just nuts today!! Express to her the need to keep her distance from that guy & you as well. The pain it can cause is not something I'd wish on anyone and has taken me some years to get over.


There but for the grace of God go I. There are some kooks out there. My ex is dead and even though he wrote letters apologizing for killing US, he's the only one who didn't walk away that day.

Difference being, this guy is being macho man toward the new beau, not threatening her. Ex's shouldn't be taken lightly, but it sure sounds like this girl is egging it on or he wouldn't know who she was dating.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Seems to me you should have traded up not down...

I guess nobody remembers what Loch Sevenhousen(Stevens & Pruitt) used to say about older women ???

1 - They dont tell
2 - They dont -well
3 - They are appreciative as -ell


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> You fell in love with a mere Child in 1 month..... Step back and take a look at the Bigger piktur!


Where did he say he was in love with her? I miss somethin'?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> Let's see some pics to determine the worth...


X2...I'd like to do a back ground check!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you're serious about the girl, spend a few bucks and get a background check on the guy. If he is currently on probation for anything, there's a good chance you can get enough evidence to prove he is making threats, which would be a parole violation. The background check will also give you some indication if he is likely to carry out his threats.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd drop her, let him know you chose to take the high road and let the kids act like kids. Then pray for them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just make a road trip and go get the guy.:slimer:


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*If you love somebody...*

I think the first one is the best:

*THE ORIGINAL VERSION: If you love something, Set it free... If it comes back, it's yours, If it doesn't, it never was yours....*

THE PESSIMIST VERSION: If you love somebody, Set her free ... If she ever comes back, she's yours, If she doesn't, well, as expected, she never was.

THE OPTIMIST VERSION: If you love somebody, Set her free ... Don't worry, she will come back.

THE SUSPICIOUS VERSION: If you love somebody, Set her free ... If she ever comes back, ask her why.

THE IMPATIENT VERSION: If you love somebody, Set her free ... If she doesn't comes back within some time limit, forget her.

THE PATIENT VERSION: If you love somebody, Set her free ... If she doesn't come back, continue to wait until she comes back ...

THE PLAYFUL VERSION: If you love somebody, Set her free ... If she comes back, and if you love her still, set her free again, repeat

THE LAWYER'S VERSION: If you love somebody, Set her free... Clause 1a of Paragraph 13a-1 in the second amendment of the Matrimonial Freedom Act clearly states that...

THE BILL GATES VERSION: If you love somebody, Set her free... If she comes back, I think we can charge her for re-installation fees and tell her that she's also going to get an upgrade.

THE STATISTICIAN'S VERSION:: If you love somebody, Set her free... If she loves you, the probability of her coming back is high If she doesn't, your relationship was improbable anyway.

THE POSSESSIVE VERSION: If you love somebody don't ever set her free.

THE MBA VERSION: If you love somebody set her free... instantaneously... and look for others simultaneously.

THE PSYCHOLOGIST'S VERSION: If you love somebody set her free... If she comes back, her super ego is dominant If she doesn't come, back her id is supreme If she doesn't go, she must be crazy.

THE FINANCE EXPERT VERSION: If you love somebody set her free... If she comes back, its time to look for fresh loans. If she doesn't, write her off as an asset gone bad.

THE MARKETING VERSION: If you love somebody set her free... If she comes back, she has brand loyalty If she doesn't, reposition the brand in new markets.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> x1000 Take it from a female, I know this game. Tryin to make the ex jealous, make sure he knows that he screwed up and she is with someone else now. Make him crazy about it on purpose just to get a reaction out of him....oh the joys of being a TEENAGER.
> 
> Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt


Listen to the beautiful lady, for crissake...

*"You see a lot of smart guys with dumb women, but you hardly ever see a smart woman with a dumb guy."*


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

HC said:


> Buy a digital recorder and a small mike. Record the next call, take the recording to the cops and file a report. Give them all of the info you have on they guy and they may file chargers on him depending on what he says. If he shows up, take care of your business and make sure he does not have the capacity or ability to carry out his threat. You will be free and clear because he obliviously intended on doing what he said because he came all the way down from Colorado and found you. You will be on solid ground.


Good idea. I'm no lawyer but isn't there something about making threats across state lines?


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

mustangeric said:


> dont worry about the guy who calls to talk sh*$ if he was serious he would just show up. come on if i wanted to come after you im not going to give you warning im just going to do it.


Exactly what I was thinkin. My buddy used to always say you got the talkin part done what you gonna do now. Oddly enough usually nothin.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

TXXpress said:


> Andy - Life is too short to fish in crazy waters.... Go dangle your bait in another bay.


The crazy ones seem to be the most passionate. I'd get it as long as the getting is good then move on, life is too short to waste it if she's hot. Don't get her pregnant.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*A messy situation*



11andy11 said:


> to make a long story short I have been dating this girl for about a month and we have really hit it off well. Theres quite a bit of age difference between us but thats another story. Anyways she just graduated from college in Colorado and had a boyfriend up there, he is 26, that layed his hands on her so she dumped him and hauled back to Houston and was staying with her dad. He has been calling her non stop and her dads house. They blocked his number and filed a police report and are probably going to get some type of restraining order. Anyways he got a hold of me somehow and said he is coming down here and is going to "take me out". I am not really worried about the guy I am a pretty big dude and have been around the block and have a chl. She has been staying at my house about 90% of the time anyways. I am just wondering if I should make some kind of police report before this idiot shows up on my front porch and ends up in the hospital or worse. Anybody got some thoughts on the matter? Was thinking a police report would at least set some precedence if I am forced to defend myself with deadly force. The guy is still out of state, but he seems dumb enough to actually come down here. I have already warned him not to step foot on my property or business.


You have made a mistake!!! As you have stated, you have been dating this girl about a month! Wow, you really know her well! duh. What a dummy you are! And you are shacking up with her at either your Dad's place or yours. Duh. Quit thinking with your pecker, use your brain and think about your situation. And this girl, who you really do not know LEFT the state of Colorado ... FOR A REASON ... her BF or maybe a husband is back there and he's on to You and her. Do yourself a BIG favor, make that 2 big favors ... #1. Have her move out immediately, and #2. Drop this affair ... now!

Stop your mistake now before you make it worse. :headknock That's you, banging your head against a wall that is giving you grief! Colorado a month ago, in Texas looking for pity, running away from her problems ... to give to you! STUPID SITUATION, for sure!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

JJGold said:


> 6 months ago you started a thread that your Wife was banging (your words) some guy and you needed a divorce lawyer.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=298850
> 
> Threatened twice in 6 months? Coincidence?


What does that have to do with it?? Sheesh. Thanks for all the replys and some really good advice. I will think about it.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

1) How did this guy get your contact information?

2) Nothing else matters until you answer question #1. 

Proceed accordingly from there.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Listen to the beautiful lady, for crissake...
> 
> *"You see a lot of smart guys with dumb women, but you hardly ever see a smart woman with a dumb guy."*


oh man.. you set saltwatersensations up on the receiving end of this one.. LOL


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd want to antagonize the SOB a little.....but, the ladies have the story right on...you're getting played.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> WR, you dont take anything lightly, do you? this punk aint doing more then bumping his guns. i would not worry about the IDIOT. i would be questioning the new GF as to why shes running her mouth about a new BF???


No, I don't take threats lightly, I never have. If a man makes a threat and I even think that he has the means AND the lack of smarts to actually try to follow through on it, I would be a fool not to be prepared.

While you may think the "idiot/punk is just bumping his guns", have you considered what position you would be in if you're wrong???

Personally, I would rather be prepared, both mentally & physically to deal with any adversary than take them for granted. We both know that people are both stupid and unpredictable nowadays. Just sayin'.

As far as the 'girlfriend' goes, I'd already have left her on the curb. She deserves no less for trying to play her lil' game. Life if too short to tolerant stupid people. Andy will learn this in his own time...


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Call the guy back and tell him his sister is next if he disrespects a Texan again. :texasflag


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> No, I don't take threats lightly, I never have. If a man makes a threat and I even think that he has the means AND the lack of smarts to actually try to follow through on it, I would be a fool not to be prepared.
> 
> While you may think the "idiot/punk is just bumping his guns", have you considered what position you would be in if you're wrong???
> 
> ...


i fully understand.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

rebound / fall guy and,......thinking with the lower extremities.

just don't add up.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Move on and focus on getting your kid back into a stable, every day life. There will always be more girls down the road.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> Quit thinking with your pecker, use your brain and think about your situation.


That about sums it up.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*BS.......If it feels good ? Do it! lol*


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*Match.com* will cure your current problem. Translation: Dump the youngster with all the baggage and get online with the chicks with no ex-BF issues. You can thank me later.

P.S. I found a wonderful woman on Match.com 7 years ago and life has been great.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you really want some additional drama in your life, PM me your address, & I'll send my practice wife over. :spineyes: She counsels chit house rats for a living.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

i hear facebook has more hookups than the Big E. dump the girl and get a facebook account


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> i hear facebook has more hookups than the Big E. dump the girl and get a facebook account


Thats Gay:an6:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Thats Gay:an6:


this whole post is gay


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

:spineyes: *Is this thread still goin on :work: he should have been here by now :cheers: good luck sounds like your gonna need it if not sooner LATER*


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> this whole post is gay


This

:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

If he does show up and you need someone to kick his ***, let me know. I'm kinda cranky today.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> If he does show up and you need someone to kick his ***, let me know. I'm kinda cranky today.


Oh snap!!!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> this whole post is gay


No doubt, thank you...


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

pick up a digital voice recorder from RadioShack and record anything that he says, on the phone, etc..
my recorder has a USB plug on the side and the recordings are just regular MP3 files so they transfer straight to my computer for saving


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Po Boy said:


> Think about who told him about you and why.


X2!!!

Unless he's psychic, um, she dropped a dime on you. Remember Joe Horne? He got to use a lot, if not all of his retirement money staying out of jail after he shot two pieces of thieving scum. Avoid confrontation with the kid and don't draw unless your life is threatened. I'm guessing he's all talk and will find another college hottie and forget about "the one that got away".


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Bassman5119 said:


> Remember Joe Horne? He got to use a lot, if not all of his retirement money staying out of jail after he shot two pieces of thieving scum.


Familiarize yourself with Chapter 9.4x of Texas penal code for God's sake. He was well within the law, which is why he was no-billed. The only thing it cost him was emotional grief... The only reason he had an attorney was to ensure he wasn't rat-fuk'd by an over zealous DA hoping to make a name for himself. Civil suits are dull under the law...

He's still drinking margaritas every day now while your at work...


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I dont get mad when I see my ex with her new bf because my mom and dad always told me give my used toys to the less fortunate. Lol 

Get rid of her, she is all drama. if you need a young girl I got plenty to go around. Girls with a college educations and careers.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish someone would send me some threatening messages.

The only police report would be the one that documents what time the JP and the ME's office came out to get the body. 

The ones who talk **** through text messages ain't gonna do a **** thing. It's the ones who don't say anything is who you need to worry about.

Filing charges on someone for harassment, terroristic threats, etc. isn't going to stop anyone. People have killed with active warrants. Be prepared to kill someone if they want to harm you.

Officer Friendly regards,


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

A threat is a threat. Document everything, save any text messages he sends. If he's really crazy and finds his way down here, you'll have proof that he needed killin.

Like has been said, think about where he got your number from? The girl is playing you. Cut your losses and go find a new one.



> Filing charges on someone for harassment, terroristic threats, etc. isn't going to stop anyone. People have killed with active warrants. Be prepared to kill someone if they want to harm you.


Paper is just that, paper, and it don't stop bullets. 
But a good paper trail will sure make a justified case of self defense easier.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bassmaster2004 said:


> if you need a young girl I got plenty to go around. Girls with a college educations and careers.


you should start your own match making service...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Po Boy said:


> Think about who told him about you and why.


x1000.... been there and done that too many times....

Drop the whole mess if you can.... no good will come out of any of it.... even if he doesnt show.

You will end up bickering about all this **** and it will ruin the relationship anyway. Basically, your relationship is already revolving around unnecessary drama.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*I have very attractive Female relatives that I would only wish on my worst enemy*



Jamie_Lee said:


> x1000 Take it from a female, I know this game. *Tryin to make the ex jealous, make sure he knows that he screwed up and she is with someone else now. Make him crazy about it on purpose just to get a reaction out of him....oh the joys of being a TEENAGER.
> *
> Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt


X3

Unfortunately some never grow out of it.

Were the ex actually be stupid enough to show up down here, it will end badly. Either for him, you, or both.

Sad part is the one that truly deserves a whipin', the little brat, will leave the situation unscathed free do do this to the next poor schmuck.

I have seen my relatives do this time and again.

Arm yourself. Run, don't walk, run from the brat.

One of my all time favorite movie scenes involves one of these brats finally getting their comupunence:

Warning, Language!

*"The Way of the Gun" - Opening Scene*


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> to make a long story short I have been dating this girl for about a month and we have really hit it off well. Theres quite a bit of age difference between us but thats another story. Anyways she just graduated from college in Colorado and had a boyfriend up there, he is 26, that layed his hands on her so she dumped him and hauled back to Houston and was staying with her dad. He has been calling her non stop and her dads house. They blocked his number and filed a police report and are probably going to get some type of restraining order. Anyways he got a hold of me somehow and said he is coming down here and is going to "take me out". I am not really worried about the guy I am a pretty big dude and have been around the block and have a chl. She has been staying at my house about 90% of the time anyways. I am just wondering if I should make some kind of police report before this idiot shows up on my front porch and ends up in the hospital or worse. Anybody got some thoughts on the matter? Was thinking a police report would at least set some precedence if I am forced to defend myself with deadly force. The guy is still out of state, but he seems dumb enough to actually come down here. I have already warned him not to step foot on my property or business.


Do you happen to live in Atascocita do you?

Saw on the news where a ex boyfreind showed up at his ex old ladies house threatening new boyfriend. Ended with new boyfriend shooting old boyfriend once he entered the house.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> Do you happen to live in Atascocita do you?
> 
> Saw on the news where a ex boyfreind showed up at his ex old ladies house threatening new boyfriend. Ended with new boyfriend shooting old boyfriend once he entered the house.


Its not him ... there's a whole other thread on that news report ... I saw it too and had the same thought.


----------

